# كيفية أستخدام جهاز Total Station



## ابو هدايه (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الى كل مهندسي المساحة ارسل اليكم هذا الشرح البسيط حول استخدام Total Station Sokkia Sets10 مع التقدير لكل مهندسين العربـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ :16:


----------



## maro252 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*عليا النعمة انت ابن حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلال ..................*
والنبي لو عندك معلومات أخرى عن هذا الجهاز بالنسبة لربطة بالأتوكاد والأكسيل .. ما تبخلش علينا بيها يا هندسة ............

شكرا


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المساهمة الجميله ويا ريت الموضوع يكون اشمل المرة القادمة وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## hany hemdan (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اااااا


----------



## جمال المهدى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا أخى أبو هداية ما قصرت
وأتمنى أن يكون الرد بالتلبية دائماً على من يطلب المساعدة
منتدانا عطاء بلا حدود


----------



## ابو آمنة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخواني
لدي جهاز Topcon240 ولكني لا استطيع نقل المعلومات من والى الحاسبة علما ان السوفت وير للجهاز موجود لدي
هل الخلل في الحاسبة ام الجهاز ام في طريقتي؟
ممكن شرح لطريقة التبادل؟


----------



## عزمي حماد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

المشكلة يا أخي اما في طريقة استخدامك للبرنامج او ال Configuration


----------



## باسم مرزوق (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك :31: الله:31:  خيرا:31:


----------



## mohamedhasoun (2 مارس 2009)

شكراا علي الشرح
بس ياريت يبقي فيه توضيح اكتر


----------



## هاشم يونس (26 أبريل 2009)

عاشت ايدك ع هذي المساهمة وياريت عندك كيفية استخدام التوتل r100m lica وبنفس العمليات


----------



## هاني فود. (3 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ALI..SS (4 مايو 2009)

مششششششششششششششكور....وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ali992 (4 مايو 2009)

*مششششششششششششششكور....وبارك الله فيك.*


----------



## اعطوان (6 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## babankarey (8 مايو 2009)

مششششششششششششششكووووووووووووور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## nabil19732006 (8 مايو 2009)

*goooooooooooood*

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## nabil19732006 (8 مايو 2009)

جيد جدا جدا جدا موفق بعونه


----------



## mr7000r (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ياغالي اريد منك طلب اريد كيفية الرفع التفصيللي بالخطوات ومشكور على الموضوع


----------



## gharib belal (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي المحاويلي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you so mach


----------



## mahmoud3 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشوا الفراعنه المصرين فى العلم 
هم اساس العلم منذ الحضارات القديمه
هم اول من اكتشفو العلم 
وكثير الشكر الى كل من ساهم فى نشر العلم 
والشكر الطيب لكل من كتب معلومه يفيد الناس بعلمه

الفرعون الصغير


----------



## talan77 (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## mostafammy (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## horseshadowm (5 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الملك المفقود (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moonmoon (28 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحتم انا مهندسة معمارية لكن مطلوب مني خدمة لحد قريب اني ارفع له ارض باستخدام ال total station 
فانا مش متخيلة إذا كان دي حاجة صعبة ولا سهلة و لا ايه مبادئها 
فياريت لو حد يقول لي لو في تعليمات و اتبعتها فعلا حقدر اقوم بالخدمة دي و لا الاولي اني ارفض لاني مش حقدر عليها و شكرا


----------



## zenta (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووور جدا الله يعطيك العافية.


----------



## mostafa3 (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## emym93 (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------

